# Thermostat Relocation For Carrier Air V



## joegreene17 (Feb 17, 2017)

I have a 2008 savoy lx with a carrier air v. I am looking to relocate the thermostat and in reading older posts i was able to find some information but not enough to make me confident it can be done. Does anyone know which wires control what? The unit has a built in thermostat and is controlled remotely but the thermostat has stopped working so I'd like to put in a wall unit. Any information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

I'd contact the manufacturer and see if they offer a wire kit for that model AC. Gathering from your post, it looks like the whole design is wireless? If so, my money would be on them not having a wired conversion kit. Have you considered determining what is actually broken (batteries, bad remote, signal, receiver board)?


----------

